# 1st deer of my year



## oneadam12 (Jan 21, 2007)

I can hardly beleive it, but this is the only deer I have killed this year. He's not a monster by any means, but he'll do. I got him with my muzzleloader just a little while ago.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 21, 2007)

Contratulations Adam.
Flintlock or percussion?


----------



## oneadam12 (Jan 21, 2007)

Percussion. Remington ml700 with .50 cal 245 gr powerbelt loads pushed by 100gr of Triple7 powder. It's not a very primitive device once you look at it, but it fits the standard. For the past two years, you could hunt with a 45-70, if it was a single shot. Call me crazy, but I think that is an extreme stretch for a primitive gun, I don't care when the patent was placed.


----------



## begleytree (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice deer and front stuffer!

I use a Knight bighorn mag myself, 50 cal 300gr hornady sabot shoved by 150gr of pyrodex.
-Ralph


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey, if we could use centerfire percussion in PA, I definitely would! 

We have two seasons. 1st (early) is doe only with any type of muzzleloader you want, percussion or flintlock. The main muzzleloader season (late or 2nd season) is flintlock only. I use a Thompson Center 50 Cal. and literally shoot my bow better at 50 yards and up, than I can that beast. With a good rest, the gun (I mean the nut at the butt) is extremely accurate.

Again, congratulations.  Late season deer hunting is kind of "up for grabs" in our part. Usually you are lucky to see anything brown in the woods after regular rifle season.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 21, 2007)

Begley,

What part of ohio? I grew up there before I transfered (job) to PA. We used to live near Jackson Center right on the Logan/Shelby County Line. I still have relatives in that area. My folks now live on the lake at Celina. I went to school in Dayton and Hunted private land at the back of Glenn Helen state park in Green County. Saw some absolutely enormous deer there.

More relatives around Columbus, Anna, Sidney,Wapakoneta, Piqua, Dayton, Boardman, and West Liberty.

Adam, I apologize for taking this off topic.


----------



## begleytree (Jan 21, 2007)

PA, I'm down outside of Portsmouth. close to where Ohio, Kentucky and West Va all touch. Never did much running around PA, but the rural parts I did see, looked a lot like home, Good country.

1adam12, where in Ms? I used to live in pearl, and just across the river in Tallulah, La. Did some training at memphis, just to the north. am through ms all the time, down past the casinos in Tunica, and come out at greenville into Ark.
-Ralph


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 21, 2007)

Begley,
My sister lives near Circleville and not far from Chilicothe. We had friends that used to live in Ashland and we went near Portsmouth to get there. 

Yes, the Harrsiburg area is very similar to South East Ohio. Little higer elevations but gorgeous country. We live in the Susquehanna river basin. Great hunting, great fishing and great folks.


----------



## oneadam12 (Jan 21, 2007)

I live just south of Liberty, almost in Louisiana. Feel free to hijack the thread. I don't have a lot to offer on the chiansaw or milling forums so it's just as well that I do my posting here.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## derbyguy_78 (Jan 21, 2007)

*agreed*



PA Plumber said:


> Hey, if we could use centerfire percussion in PA, I definitely would!
> 
> We have two seasons. 1st (early) is doe only with any type of muzzleloader you want, percussion or flintlock. The main muzzleloader season (late or 2nd season) is flintlock only. I use a Thompson Center 50 Cal. and literally shoot my bow better at 50 yards and up, than I can that beast. With a good rest, the gun (I mean the nut at the butt) is extremely accurate.
> 
> Again, congratulations.  Late season deer hunting is kind of "up for grabs" in our part. Usually you are lucky to see anything brown in the woods after regular rifle season.



i agree with you ......i only saw 11 deer this season,but bagged a nice 6 point the first day....Scott


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 21, 2007)

oneadam12 said:


> I live just south of Liberty, almost in Louisiana. Feel free to hijack the thread. I don't have a lot to offer on the chiansaw or milling forums so it's just as well that I do my posting here.:biggrinbounce2:



You like outdoorsy stuff, that's good enough for me! Keep on Posting!! You have great pictures.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 21, 2007)

derbyguy_78 said:


> i agree with you ......i only saw 11 deer this season,but bagged a nice 6 point the first day....Scott



Congratulations Scott. Are you near Holidaysburg? I see there are 3 different williamsburgs in PA.


----------



## oneadam12 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks!

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## derbyguy_78 (Jan 22, 2007)

*to: pa plumber*

Yes i live about 10 miles away from hollidaysburg...


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 22, 2007)

That's beautiful country up there. Horseshoe curve is close. We have friends that live on the other side of the "new" overpass behind the VFW in Newry.


----------

